# Red Sox Fans:  Our fat 3rd baseman is now your fat 3rd baseman [update]



## DeniseM (Nov 24, 2014)

Reports are that Pablo Sandoval has left the SF Giants and signed with the Red Sox.  Reportedly, the offers were about the same, but he chose Boston,  because in the American League he can DH.

Since Pablo has always had a weight problem, this really means:  He can't wait to sample the Boston cuisine.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Big Papi, Junior !



Thanks !



0


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 24, 2014)

Honestly, many SF fans are relieved that the Giants didn't sign him for a 100 million.  With his weight/conditioning issues, many fans question whether he will be able to play 3rd base in 5-6 years, and of course in the NL, there is no DH…  Too much money to spend for someone who is a big question mark.  If he shows up fat and out of shape for Spring Training, it will be interesting to see how the Boston media reacts.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 24, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Honestly, many SF fans are relieved that the Giants didn't sign him for a 100 million.  With his weight/conditioning issues, many fans question whether he will be about to play 3rd baseman in 5-6 years, and of course in the NL, there is no DH…  Too much money to spend for someone who is a big question mark.  If he shows up fat and out of shape for Spring Training, it will be interesting to see how the Boston media reacts.



 I wonder if he's passed his medical ? I haven't had a chance to catch up on sports (have been spinning my wheels on selecting health insurance- still)


  -


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't you think he already has, before the announcement?  He was in Boston for a couple days this last week.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 24, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Don't you think he already has, before the announcement?  He was in Boston for a couple days this last week.





Don't know.

NBC Sports says that the physical is pending:  http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2...to-a-five-years-deal-at-close-to-100-million/


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 24, 2014)

It is pending a physical, but that's the normal process in a trade.  Announce first and then it's always pending the physical which is normally a formality.  However, a very small percentage of trades have been nullified in the past.

As for Big Panda, or whatever name he'll have in Boston, good riddance!  That dude was a Cardinal killer in the playoffs... bring on the Giants next year !!!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2014)

Too Funny: the Red Sox have already figured out how to motivate Pablo - look at the sponsor for his first Press Conference.  :rofl:


----------



## davidvel (Nov 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Reports are that Pablo Sandoval has left the SF Giants and signed with the Red Sox.  Reportedly, the offers were about the same, but he chose Boston,  because in the American League he can DH.
> 
> Since Pablo has always had a weight problem, this really means:  He can't wait to sample the Boston cuisine.



Nice send-off for a guy without whom the Giants would not have won the World Series in 2012 and 2014.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2014)

The Giants made the same offer as Boston - they wanted to keep him - he wanted to go...


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 25, 2014)

I doubt the Boston fans will like it when they see he has no range. Most balls he stops are with his gut and not his glove.

 He is like a big child having fun in the dugout but wait until the Boston fans watch  him only hitting singles and then being thrown out in double plays.
Yes he is fun to watch at times but he's not that good a third baseman over all.

I as a fan am glad he didn't sign back with the Giants and I'm sick of watching him come to the plate hitting himself in the head with the bat and doing his drawing in the dirt and playing with his gloves then watching him hit single or
  swinging at pitches in the dirt for strikeouts.
I just hope the team spends the money not wasted on him on a top starting pitcher.

PHILL12


----------



## mcm21078 (Nov 25, 2014)

Phill12 said:


> I doubt the Boston fans will like it when they see he has no range. Most balls he stops are with his gut and not his glove.
> 
> He is like a big child having fun in the dugout but wait until the Boston fans watch  him only hitting singles and then being thrown out in double plays.
> Yes he is fun to watch at times but he's not that good a third baseman over all.
> ...



you sound like a jilted lover


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2014)

Giants fans have mixed feeling about Sandoval:

1)  They can't believe he wanted to leave.  

2)  They are relieved that he didn't stay for another 6 years for $100 Million.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 25, 2014)

He wanted to go because of the aspect of new challenges (and the money of course…) - I can understand this after being on a winning NL team (3 WS Rings in 5 years)
I am not a believer in over-paying for players (the list goes on and on) - so happy trails to Panda…

Not a good 3rd baseman?  (stops balls in his gut?) - you have watched him play over the last 5 years right? - you may not like his style, but he has super quick reflexes…???

In 6500+ Innings at 3B his Fielding% is 0.960 (average) - he was 6th in F% in 2014.
His LBA is ~0.300
His key hits and key fielding plays are numerous.

Compared to Will Middlebrooks (most appearances as RedSox 3B in 2014) - Pablo looks like superman...


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2014)

Dave - The Giants offered him the SAME money/deal - the Giants said so this morning.

Don't you think he wanted to go to Boston, because he can DH there, even if his weight gets (more) out of control as he gets older?


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 25, 2014)

mcm21078 said:


> you sound like a jilted lover



lol


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - The Giants offered him the SAME money/deal - they said so this morning.
> 
> Don't you think he wanted to go to Boston, because he can DH there, even if his weight gets (more) out of control as he gets older?



I agree… as I said - he wanted new challenges (like most true competitors) - Pablo said this with sincerity (from my read)

Playing for an AL team - has it's advantages in the long-run for him - he is still relatively young (but his body has taken a beating on/off the field). I do not think he will do well in Boston - and I think he is at the peak of his career.  So… thanks for the great memories - time to move on.

I also did not like the large contracts for other players (Cain, Zito…) - I think it takes away incentive in striving to perform better.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2014)

In today's presser - his very first press conference in Boston - the Boston press asked twice about his weight problem.  I don't think he is prepared for the pressure that is going to be one him to control his weight, and perform.  If he gets off to a bad start, or shows up out of shape for spring training, it's going to be ugly.  He won't get the "Panda Pass," in Boston.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> In today's presser - his very first press conference in Boston - the Boston press asked twice about his weight problem.  I don't think he is prepared for the pressure that is going to be one him to control his weight, and perform.  If he gets off to a bad start, or shows up out of shape for spring training, it's going to be ugly.  He won't get the "Panda Pass," in Boston.



Yet when he lost weight - he had his worst season as a Giant (last in F% and his lowest BA - iirc)
Once his reaction time goes - so does his performance.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm far sadder about Tim Flannery leaving.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Yet when he lost weight - he had his worst season as a Giant (last in F% and his lowest BA - iirc)
> Once his reaction time goes - so does his performance.



I think it's more of a matter of him not putting on more weight, rather than losing weight.  Anyone with eyes can see that he puts on 20-30 pounds over the course of a season.  And as we all know, it sure doesn't get any easier as we get older!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I'm far sadder about Tim Flannery leaving.



Me too… we have the same taste in music.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 25, 2014)

There's something here about Sandoval stepping into Ortiz' shoes as "the big lovable latin player who can smash the ball a mile and smile pretty as the fun poster boy for the team."  That's what this is about ... Ortiz' eventual replacement in ALL the shirts he wears for the team.

The money is stupendous so you can't even think in terms of the actual amount.  But is he valuable enough to be the highest-paid player, or among the highest paid, in the league?  Seems that the Sox think so, but I don't think it's only his on-field performance that they're counting on eventually paying off.

All I want is for Lester to sign with the Sox, don't care about anything else.  I wish they'd taken care of him before he decided (rightly, I think, based on the Sox' dilly-dallying) to get a taste of the big world out there.  I'm going to be very angry at ownership/management if he's lost forever, although it will serve them right.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't see Sandoval ever being the team leader that Ortiz is.  Pablo is more of a big puppy, but he definitely might be your next DH.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 25, 2014)

SueDonJ - I am sure you can pickup a Panda-head for cheap…


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I don't see Sandoval ever being the team leader that Ortiz is.  Pablo is more of a big puppy, but he definitely might be your next DH.



Right?  I didn't think he fit that role either, but from the rumblings on talkradio it seems the Sox brass put up the money thinking that he can grow into it.  Hahaha - but no pun intended.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 25, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Right?  I didn't think he fit that role either, but from the rumblings on talkradio it seems the Sox brass put up the money thinking that he can grow into it.  Hahaha - but no pun intended.



He's more like everybody's little brother.  Bruce Boche, the Mgr. always said, "Pablo is like my kid."


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 26, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - The Giants offered him the SAME money/deal - the Giants said so this morning.



I just heard on one of the national podcasts (Colin Cowherd on ESPN) that I listen to that its really not the same money because of the super high taxes in California.  Over the life of the deal he will end up making an extra 7.5 million with the tax savings.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2014)

I heard the tax thing too, but I also heard Giant's VP, Larry Evans, say that the Giants were prepared to go higher, but Pablo wanted to go to Boston.   He also implied that it would have taken a huge offer to change his mind, and I don't think the Giants are willing to give Sandoval more than a hundred million, or more than 6 years, because of his weight and conditioning issues.


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 26, 2014)

mcm21078 said:


> you sound like a jilted lover



Not at all as a fan I have watched him almost every game on tv or in the ball park! I was saying last year they should try and trade him and Timmy when Timmy had value.


PHILL12


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 26, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I'm far sadder about Tim Flannery leaving.



I agree and do wonder why after all these good years he made this choice!

PHILL12


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2014)

Flannery discussed that on Facebook and on KNBR - he has been in baseball for 33 years, he's accomplished his goals, he is tired, and ready to retire and do some other things.


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 26, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> He wanted to go because of the aspect of new challenges (and the money of course…) - I can understand this after being on a winning NL team (3 WS Rings in 5 years)
> I am not a believer in over-paying for players (the list goes on and on) - so happy trails to Panda…
> 
> Not a good 3rd baseman?  (stops balls in his gut?) - you have watched him play over the last 5 years right? - you may not like his style, but he has super quick reflexes…???
> ...





Yes I have watched most games on my TV or in the ball park and stand by my post! I will agree he has quick reflexes for a fat guy but no range. He doesn't get errors for the balls he can't get to so even though your giving figures they don't mean much if he doesn't get close enough to touch a ball.

How many times have we seen him being move closer to third to protect the line and he dives for the ball never touching it or the hit in the hole of third and shortstop and he again dives but can't get a ball four feet from him..

This was his best season because he did get the weight off but by the end he had put 25-30 lbs back on .If you think he was so good then why did many close games last few years have him on the bench in the 9th and the backup playing 3rd? You notice during Cains no hitter who played 3rd in the ninth inning and made the last out. I would bet if the Panda stayed in the game that play wouldn't have been made unless he was standing on the bag.

PHILL12


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm one of those Giants fans that is not heartbroken over Panda's departure. Panda had a relatively injury-free year in 2014, but such has not been the case during his career--and some of those injuries (not all) can be directly attributed to his weight. So yeah--I'm one of those fans who thinks that signing Panda to a 5-6 year deal would have been a big and expensive mistake. Hopefully, we've learned our lesson after the Barry Zito fiasco.

Regardless, Panda gave us Giants fans some wonderful memories, especially in the postseason where he seems to turn it up about three gears higher.

The Giants released a very classy statement yesterday to announce his departure:

"Pablo Sandoval has been a key member of the Giants since breaking into the Majors with us in 2008. He has been with us through some of the greatest moments in Giants history, including all three World Series Championships.

We will never forget his World Series MVP performance in 2012 and his numerous contributions to the 2014 championship. His connection with Giants fans--young and old--is truly special and he will be greatly missed. We wish him nothing but the best in Boston."

A classy sendoff from a classy organization.


----------



## rosebud5 (Nov 28, 2014)

Who cares how fat he is as long as he can play. Baseball isn't exactly a strenuous game and he did the smart thing to prolong his career.

This actually strikes a little nerve with me in that one league has a DH and the other doesn't? I personally do not like the DH. I like to see pitchers stand at the plate and get a little of what they like to serve up. Nothing like watching a pitcher get an high inside fast ball.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 28, 2014)

rosebud5 said:


> Who cares how fat he is as long as he can play. Baseball isn't exactly a strenuous game and he did the smart thing to prolong his career.
> 
> This actually strikes a little nerve with me in that one league has a DH and the other doesn't? I personally do not like the DH. I like to see pitchers stand at the plate and get a little of what they like to serve up. Nothing like watching a pitcher get an high inside fast ball.





Agree.

 "I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. " _ Crash Davis, Bull Durham_.


-


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2014)

rosebud5 said:


> Who cares how fat he is as long as he can play.



• He's 5'll"  - and his "published" weight has been as high as 285 lb.  

• He plays 3rd base - to play good defense, he has to be quick on his feet.

• Excess weight slows a player down on the base paths.

• Excess weight contributes to injuries and shortens careers.


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2014)

rosebud5 said:


> Who cares how fat he is as long as he can play. Baseball isn't exactly a strenuous game and he did the smart thing to prolong his career.
> 
> i agree with this. My dad always said, if you can hit they'll find a place for you to
> Play. This still holds true. He did fine at third base and if some one comes along that can hit and play
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2014)

Jeff - Those are good points, but here is the REAL question - Do you give a player like this a long contract?  

Because whether he can play or not, you have to *pay* him.  In this case - about $20 Million a year for 5 years.

To keep Sandoval, the Giants would have had to give him more money and more years - and they decided that wasn't a good bet.

It was a safer bet for the Red Sox - because he can DH for them, even if he can't play 3rd base.


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2014)

The long term contract is always a gamble and might not be bad but it can
Depend on the guaranteed money. I live in Brewer country and because it's
A small market team, they can't afford to make mistakes with big contracts.
It took them years to recover from some long term signings in the 80's and
90's. 

Slightly off topic, the Bears sure are wondering about their long term deal with
Jay Cutler and he's not fat.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2014)

slip said:


> The long term contract is always a gamble



The Giants have given several other players longer contracts than the one they offered Sandoval, but after struggling with his inability to maintain his weight and conditioning for years, they decided a long contract was not a good bet with Sandoval.  

Only time will tell.


----------



## Elan (Nov 28, 2014)

A lot of times the long term contracts are really short term contracts with a long term payout to avoid cap or luxury tax issues.


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep, he'll definately fit in with Boston, as long as he keeps hitting. There have
Been a lot of long term contracts that have ruined teams for a really long time.

You'll have to pity me, I've been a White Sox fan all my life. Great memories of
My dad taking my brother and I to games, even when they stunk but we still
Watched every game. I'm still on cloud nine that they won it all in my lifetime
And before my dad passed away. At least we have it better than Cub fans.
Sorry Cub fans.


----------



## joewillie12 (Nov 28, 2014)

slip said:


> The long term contract is always a gamble and might not be bad but it can
> Depend on the guaranteed money. I live in Brewer country and because it's
> A small market team, they can't afford to make mistakes with big contracts.
> It took them years to recover from some long term signings in the 80's and
> ...


 Baseball is always guaranteed money unless a law is broken [steriods]  unlike football. Players union stronger in BB. Red Sox becoming like their  hated big brother the Yankees spending like George Steinbrenner use to. Red Sox once implied the Yanks were the evil empire do to their spending habits on free agents and trades. Sox still need a starting pitcher which they most likely will spend huge dollars on. Little brother is growing up


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't really mind some teams spending a ton, nothing is guaranteed. 
Just the nature of the game now.


----------



## joewillie12 (Nov 28, 2014)

slip said:


> I don't really mind some teams spending a ton, nothing is guaranteed.
> Just the nature of the game now.


 Baseball is really the only sport that allows crazy spending because of no salary cap. Developing a competitive team through your farm system is truly an art. The Twins and Marlins were masters at doing this. Unfortunately these teams would lose their good players in a few years to the big spenders in the bigger markets. Its nice to see teams like the Royals and Pirates succeed for a change.


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2014)

That's what I mean by nature of the game now. It's been that way for decades. Some teams always surprise and then a few manage to take it all the way.

I still follow my White Sox but not like I did when I lived in Chicago and went
To a lot of games.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 28, 2014)

To summarize this thread: he was great while we had him, winning two championships for us.  But he chose to go to the AL to prolong his career, so now he's just a has-been fatso who can't  play defense .


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess that's my point, he's always been big and he may not be a has been yet.
He may even help Boston. Maybe I'm just being over sensitive to the term fatso.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2014)

davidvel said:


> To summarize this thread: he was great while we had him, winning two championships for us.  But he chose to go to the AL to prolong his career, so now he's just a has-been fatso who can't  play defense .



Let's take this from another angle:  

Would *you* have preferred that the Giants signed him for 6 years, for $100 Million or more?

Or are you just saying that you don't think we should discuss his weaknesses as a player?  

His weight and conditioning have been widely discussed in the media.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 28, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Let's take this from another angle:
> Would *you* have preferred that the Giants signed him for 6 years, for $100 Million or more?
> *No, I'm glad he's out of the NL west. *
> 
> ...


----------


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2014)

> If he had left my team, I'd be praising him for all he did.



OK, but this thread is about his move to the Red Sox, which involves a whole lot more than how he's played in the past. 



> I believe his best accomplishments have been in the 2 World Series that the Giants would not have won without him (and playoffs), when he was "fattest" each year.



No argument there - but common sense says that he can't keep getting bigger, and continue to play at that level. 

Which reminds me - the Padres made the biggest offer to Sandoval, and he didn't want to be a Padre either, even for a better offer.  They offered him more than $100 million and more than 5 years.  

I'm guessing that you are a Padres Fan (or a Dodgers Fan?)  *Do you wish that you team got him for that kind of money/years?*


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 28, 2014)

davidvel said:


> To summarize this thread: he was great while we had him, winning two championships for us.  But he chose to go to the AL to prolong his career, so now he's just a has-been fatso who can't  play defense .



You are selectively reading.  This was never my position - I stand by my previous post.  I am/was a Pablo fan.  He wanted to leave to face new challenges. The Giants would probably had to come up with 10-20% more to keep him.  I do not like over-paying players - especially with long-term contracts - especially those with only downside.

The SF Giants fill ATT Park every year, but this not the norm for MLB teams. I watch road games and most games have severely empty stands (with tons of Giants Fans).  MLB does themselves no favors in making it too expensive for fans to come to the park by over paying players (and their own greed).

I had SF Giants season tickets for 20+ years... Note 'had' - just got too expensive, and decided to spend money vacationing instead, and watching games on TiVo in the comfort of home.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 28, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> OK, but this thread is about his move to the Red Sox, which involves a whole lot more than how he's played in the past.


My mistake, I thought this thread was about:


> Red Sox Fans: Our fat 3rd baseman is now your fat 3rd baseman
> 
> Since Pablo has always had a weight problem, this really means: He can't wait to sample the Boston cuisine


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2014)

So you aren't going to answer this question?



> I'm guessing that you are a Padres Fan (or a Dodgers Fan?) Do you wish that you team got him for that kind of money/years?


----------



## davidvel (Nov 28, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> So you aren't going to answer this question?Quote:
> I'm guessing that you are a Padres Fan (or a Dodgers Fan?) Do you wish that you team got him for that kind of money/years?


I wish the Padres had anyone who could hit, skinny, fat, or otherwise, but that kind of $$ would cripple them regardless of the player.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 29, 2014)

davidvel said:


> To summarize this thread: he was great while we had him, winning two championships for us.  But he chose to go to the AL to prolong his career, so now he's just a has-been fatso who can't  play defense .



Yea, you pretty much summed it up right there.  The key to the hard feelings is that he left his beloved team for roughly the same money.  That's the part that stings.  

He was a fat third baseman throughout the playoffs too and was very productive.  He'll help the Red Sox.


----------



## rosebud5 (Nov 29, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - Those are good points, but here is the REAL question - Do you give a player like this a long contract?
> 
> Because whether he can play or not, you have to *pay* him.  In this case - about $20 Million a year for 5 years.
> 
> ...



Denise,

I'm glad to see your an avid baseball fan. The way they prolong his career is by making him the DH. As long as he can swing the bat and get on base that's what counts. If he does get on, they put in a pinch-runner. His swinging skills wont deteriorate in five years. Playing third base doesn't require the kind of range you need at shortstop and 2nd base. It requires quick motor skills because that ball can come at you awfully fast. Good reaction and a good arm is all he needs.


----------



## Elan (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a huge Giants fan, and I'm not distressed about Panda leaving.  He's a good player, and seemingly a good influence in the clubhouse, but I trust in the best front office in baseball to do the right thing with the available resources.  They have a pretty decent track record .


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 29, 2014)

This has been a great thread - never expected it to generate 59 posts!  Glad to see so many baseball fans here.

Only 127 days until first pitch! April 5th - Sunday Night Baseball:  Cardinals vs Cubs


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 29, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Only 127 days until first pitch! April 5th - Sunday Night Baseball:  Cardinals vs Cubs



No spring training?  We're planning on being in Phoenix in March.

ps, while I'd like to have your former third baseman's bat I wouldn't want to give up our third baseman's Gold Glove.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 29, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> No spring training?  We're planning on being in Phoenix in March.
> 
> ....



I have my Shell Vacation Resort (at the Legacy Resort) units booked (4 units) for my siblings and their spouses. This keeps growing in family attendees each year. WHY????

So as I have been telling these relatives - it is not a good place to be. It is way too dry for your skin, the prices are doubled because these MLB players and their fans are STUPID with their money, the parks have mostly dirt seats in the outfield, there is no shelter from the sun while trying to watch the game and there is no night life or any good places to grab a meal. And I swear all the prices seem VERY HIGH - like the locales get a BIG discount for every thing. Plus, all these places charge parking fees on dirt and due to the dust, you have to pay to get your vehicle washed after every game. And beer is expensive if the cost of water and keeping it cold is worth THAT MUCH!

I should save them all ... and cancel those booked vacation weeks!


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 29, 2014)

Salt River Field has many shaded seats, paved parking, and as far as the dry climate, it is about the same as Denver so we're used to it. The facility is shared by the Rockies and the D'Backs for Spring Training.  And if you haven't found a good place to eat you haven't looked very hard.  Restaurant prices seem about the same as here at home.

Agree about the high prices at the ball parks.  I guess if you want to play you have to pay.  Ticket prices aren't as bad as tickets during the regular season though.  At home games here we normally buy our food, water and/or soft drinks outside the stadium and avoid the high stadium prices.  Some places won't let you do that, I'm not sure what the policy is at Salt River Field.


----------



## rosebud5 (Dec 1, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> This has been a great thread - never expected it to generate 59 posts!  Glad to see so many baseball fans here.
> 
> Only 127 days until first pitch! April 5th - Sunday Night Baseball:  Cardinals vs Cubs



Denise,

I am a Nats fan. Grrrrr. May they have better luck this year. BTW: I used to live in the Bay Area and went to the "stick" many times. I do have a warm spot in my heart for the Giants.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> ... All I want is for Lester to sign with the Sox, don't care about anything else.  I wish they'd taken care of him before he decided (rightly, I think, based on the Sox' dilly-dallying) to get a taste of the big world out there.  I'm going to be very angry at ownership/management if he's lost forever, although it will serve them right.



(Excuse me while I talk to myself and vent.)

*GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!*

I KNEW IT!  Knew they'd blown it the minute he walked out the door.  <manyLOUDcusswords> RedSox management!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2014)

But Sue - did you see that contract - waaaaaay too much money:   six-years, $155 million!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> But Sue - did you see that contract - waaaaaay too much money:   six-years, $155 million!



And still only the second-highest contract in MLB for a pitcher, behind Clayton Kershaw!  The money they throw around is simply astounding.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2015)

I just wanted to update this thread with a new picture of Red Sox 3rd baseman, and I won't say, "I told you so."  :ignore:

He looks ready for Spring Training - right?  (The Red Sox report 1 mo. from today.)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 25, 2015)

Only another month or so for Spring Training to start ....

Any attendees in Phoenix?

As I have my dates booked in PHX (Shell Legacy Golf 4 units).... any other TUGGERs going to be in the area? I am NOT a baseball fan .. it is my siblings who love this baseball event while they are picking (perhaps betting via Vegas) their March Madness tiers. And they _KNOW_ baseball.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 25, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I just wanted to update this thread with a new picture of Red Sox 3rd baseman, and I won't say, "I told you so."  :ignore:
> 
> He looks ready for Spring Training - right?  (The Red Sox report 1 mo. from today.)



For the love of pete ...

It is just sad, sad, sad being a Boston sports junkie these days.  Guaranteed, at least three of the sportstalk radio jockeys are going to think they're beyond clever when baseball talk starts and they dub Sandoval's weight issue as "inflategate."


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2015)

Right now, Sandoval is the biggest that I've ever seen him.  

Wouldn't you think he'd want to make a good first impression on his new team and fans? (Wouldn't you think he'd KNOW he needed to do that?)

I'd love to know what management thought when they saw him this weekend at the Red Sox event.

I wonder if there are weight incentives in his contract?  My understanding is that they can't penalize him for weight, but they can give bonuses.

Here is the other weird thing - when he was a Giant, he would usually try to lose weight over the winter, and show up at Spring Training 20-30 lbs. lighter, then put on weight over the season.  It doesn't appear that he's done that this year.

Here is a picture of him before Spring Training, one year ago:


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 25, 2015)

I read something earlier this week that Sandoval wanted away from the Giants badly and he didn't even give his old team a chance to match the Red Sox offer.  The Giants wanted to resign him, but he said even if the Giants would have offered a higher amount, he wanted to play for the Sox.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes - In an interview this week, he said he'd made up his mind to leave the Giants before their final offer, and he "left money on the table."  The talking heads are saying that his family is all on the East Coast, and he has a close relationship to many of the Red Sox, and that was what really influenced him.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 25, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - In an interview this week, he said he'd made up his mind to leave the Giants before their final offer, and he "left money on the table."  The talking heads are saying that his family is all on the East Coast, and he has a close relationship to many of the Red Sox, and that was what really influenced him.



IMHO, the Giants pissed him off by their insulting offer prior to the season.  If it was anything close to a contender, he was walking out the door.  And I'm sure the lure of DHing was icing on the cake.

I really believe that some players are clutch and some players aren't (think along the lines of Kershaw in the playoffs).  Pablo is clutch -- and we'll miss that.  However, I understand ownership's desire not to gamble on the weight issues and be saddled with a huge contract should he not play up to expectations (think Zito).

The silver lining is that he's going to the AL.  Frankly, I'm more worried about pitching than anything else -- we need Cain, Hudson, etc. to get healthy again.  (I'm glad Vogey is coming back, but not sure we'll see anything close to 2012 stuff ever again).

-ryan


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Honestly, many SF fans are relieved that the Giants didn't sign him for a 100 million.  With his weight/conditioning issues, many fans question whether he will be able to play 3rd base in 5-6 years, and of course in the NL, there is no DH…  Too much money to spend for someone who is a big question mark.  If he shows up fat and out of shape for Spring Training, it will be interesting to see how the Boston media reacts.



In the height of Ernie Bank career his highest salary was only $50,000 and he played every day(no weight problems).


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 26, 2015)

*Three home runs in one World Series Game*

And not much more than three the next season. I have enjoyed his golfing balls at the plate and hitting them over his shoulders. Definitely up to bat to swing. When the new 20 second rule becomes part of major league baseball he will not have time for his normal lengthy procedure.
He always was a big fan supporting the other players in the dugout and I think the Giants will really miss him next year.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 18, 2015)

And [no] surprise, Pablo shows up with a belly to spring training:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nbc-y...nee-sandoval-is-overweight-152549334-mlb.html

Maybe it was taken from a "bad angle" :rofl:

If he shows up to opening day with that gut, I think Red Sox fans might have to deal with an injury plagued season...

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep! The $95 million body!  Social media is having a field day with this picture.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 18, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Yep! The $95 million body!



Cool!  Now I can say I have the body of a professional athlete!  :hysterical:

Kurt


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 19, 2015)

Enjoyed the caption that the SF Chronicle provided with the Sandoval photo:

_It's on the list of annual traditions with Groundhog Day, the first Saturday in May in Kentucky, and the Raiders losing at least 10 games: Pablo Sandoval arrives at camp looking anything but in shape. And so it was Tuesday when the former Giants infielder joined his new employer--the Red Sox--ahead of spring training in Fort Meyers, Fla., and brought with him a prodigious belly, albeit one attached to a $95 million contract._


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 11, 2015)

*Pablo Sandoval takes shot at Giants*

_Pablo Sandoval apparently was not truthful when he declared at the World Series victory parade that he wanted to be a Giant for the rest of his career._

http://www.sfgate.com/giants/article/Giants-deny-disrepecting-Pablo-Sandoval-6124264.php


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2015)

In response, Aubrey Huff, a former Giant, has come out and said that Pablo resented the Giants because they made him workout on the treadmill every day, and:

_"He was always all about Pablo.  He had the fans fooled but not the players.  I'm pretty sure there wasn't a tear shed by the coaches or players when he signed with Boston."_

I think Sandoval has burned his bridges with the Giants…


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> In response, Aubrey Huff, a former Giant, has come out and said that Pablo resented the Giants because they made him workout on the treadmill every day, and:
> 
> _"He was always all about Pablo.  He had the fans fooled but not the players.  I'm pretty sure there wasn't a tear shed by the coaches or players when he signed with Boston."_
> 
> I think Sandoval has burned his bridges with the Giants…



I think Sandoval has burned his bridges with the Giants' fans as well.

Too bad; I used to enjoy watching him from the perspective of my avatar.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2015)

Meanwhile, his replacement at 3rd base is batting over 400 in spring training!   

(I know - I know - it's only spring training - but better than Aoki, who is under 100!)


----------



## zinger1457 (Mar 13, 2015)

The Boston fans and press are merciless, if the fat man doesn't 'carry his weight' he will regret ever coming to the Red Sox.


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 13, 2015)

mcm21078 said:


> you sound like a jilted lover



 I was posting this on Comcast before the season started so no I'm not a jilted lover what ever that is. 
 The way he has run down the Giants and players this week just shows he is not worth having on the team.

PHILL12


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2015)

Through the first 14 games of the season, Sandoval's slash line:

  .286/.375/.306 for an OPS of .681


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 22, 2015)

Elan said:


> Through the first 14 games of the season, Sandoval's slash line:
> 
> .286/.375/.306 for an OPS of .681



If anything, his slugging percentage will increase this year playing at Fenway.  After seeing what he did against the Cardinals in the playoffs (2 years), I respect him.  He's a very solid player - not a superstar, but still a very good and consistent player.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 4, 2015)

*Thanks for taking him Red Sox*

Your fat 3rd baseman made 2 errors, and helped the Twins come back from a 0-4 deficit to win 8-4.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 4, 2015)

Despite his girth Sandoval is a very good player. He would have been the series MVP last season if it wasn't for Baumgarner's exceptional pitching performances. Pablo is pretty mobile for a big man.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 4, 2015)

Not much of an improvement over Middlebrooks. Certainly not worth $95,000,000.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 4, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> Despite his girth Sandoval is a very good player. He would have been the series MVP last season if it wasn't for Baumgarner's exceptional pitching performances. Pablo is pretty mobile for a big man.



I have to give him credit, especially for a big guy, he still hustles. On a easy ground out, he still goes as fast as he can toward 1st.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2015)

Poor Pablo is having a bad week on social media:

1)  He made an Instagram announcement that he was "leaving" the life he loves - but he meant "living."  

2)  In the same message he patted himself on the back for his 1,000th hit, but since he and his team are not playing well - it was not a good time for self-congratulations.

3)  He got caught in the club house bathroom during a game with his phone, "liking" sexy pictures on social media.  MLB players are not supposed to be on social media during their games.


----------



## waffles77 (Jun 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> 3)  He got caught in the club house bathroom during a game with his phone, "liking" sexy pictures on social media.  MLB players are not supposed to be on social media during their games.



He was suspended for a game too because of it. They're saying it's really a big deal because NOBODY can have their phones during the game. Someone brought up the point that there could be problems with gambling accusations if they were to have their phones. 

Regardless, I do give him credit for owning up to it. He could have just as easily said his account was hacked or it was his 'social media' marketer. I am happy to see that he was honest.


----------



## Elan (Oct 9, 2015)

Pablo's slash for the season.  I expect he'll do better in the future, but I'm very happy the Giants didn't pay $17M+ per for this:

2015 Regular Season	


Avg   OBP    SLG    OPS
.245  .292   .366   .658


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 9, 2015)

Ironically, the Red Sox have directed Sandoval to lose weight during the off-season.  Which was Sandoval's stated reason for leaving the Giants.

A club spokesman said they asked Handley Ramirez to lose 15-20 lb, and "he wasn't sure how much they asked Pablo to lose."  Which is code for:  "We don't want to embarrass Pablo by public stating the (large) amount of weight we asked him to lose."


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey Boston….. he's back for year two of his big fat contract!  :rofl:

According to Pablo - he was NOT asked to lose any weight, and he hasn't been on a scale since October...


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm not a Red Sox fan but he looks like he could lose a few pounds and participate in a daily work out plan. Maybe he should also  miss some meals and snacks before pre season starts.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 22, 2016)

So the "official line" is that they didn't ask him to lose a specific number of pounds, but that he needed to be more "fit" and that implies a weight loss.  We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Bunk (Feb 22, 2016)

Maybe his uniform number should be

                                       I
                                       8



(I overate)


----------



## winger (Feb 22, 2016)

With the money he is getting, he can buy so much more to eat than I, that's why my 'belly' is smaller than his. I am glad we (Giants) for rid of him.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2016)

He could also hire a full time chef, and a full time trainer, to get him into the shape that a professional athlete should be in.  

It's really hard to understand what he is thinking, or what his agent is thinking.


----------



## Bunk (Feb 22, 2016)

If Sandoval wanted to buy a time share, no doubt he'd look at all inclusive packages.


----------



## zinger1457 (Feb 22, 2016)

All it tells me is you don't have to be a great conditioned athlete to play professional baseball.  There are more than a few in MLB that look like they spend more time in the buffet line than in the gym.


----------



## rosebud5 (Feb 23, 2016)

It really depends on the position. In football, you don't see any fat wide receivers, corner backs, etc. You see many fat defensive lineman. They dont have to run. 

In baseball, you wont see any fat players playing in the outfield or up the middle (SS/2B). But on the corners, in back of the plate and even behind the mound you will see players who "look overweight." Once again, they dont have to run, only have quick enough reflexes.

Why does Pablo, his weight and contract keep appearing for two years now? If you were to look at dumb contracts and signings, start with the Dodgers, then move on to the Yankees.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't care what Sandoval looks like. He was one of the best players when he played for the Giants. I don't know how he has done since going to Boston because I don't follow the Red Sox. Sandoval was good defensively and he can hit. He was mobile for a big man. Yes, he could definitely lose some weight but he has that thick middle body type like Fernando Valenzuela. The scouts refer to it as the Indian body type.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2016)

Sandoval was beyond horrible last year with the Red Sox - both defensively and  offensively.  He was one of the worst players in baseball.  That is why fans are astounded that he showed up in this kind of condition - for the 2nd year in a row.

At the end of the season, the Red Sox announced they asked him to lose weight.  During the off season, at least 3 different times, they announced that he was losing weight.  Then he showed up like this and said he hadn't tried to lose weight at all, and in fact, had not stepped on a scale the whole off-season.

SF Chronicle:  





> Sandoval is coming off his worst professional season.  He hit just .245 with 10 home runs. He was also the *lowest-ranked defensive third baseman in the majors*.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 23, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Sandoval was beyond horrible last year with the Red Sox - both defensively and  offensively.  He was one of the worst players in baseball.  That is why fans are astounded that he showed up in this kind of condition - for the 2nd year in a row.
> 
> At the end of the season, the Red Sox announced they asked him to lose weight.  During the off season, at least 3 different times, they announced that he was losing weight.  Then he showed up like this and said he hadn't tried to lose weight at all, and in fact, had not stepped on a scale the whole off-season.
> 
> SF Chronicle:



Like I said, I had no idea what he did with the Red Sox as they are not a team that I have any interest in. It is too bad that he did so poorly.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2016)

Because he's a former Giant, the California sports media has followed him closely since he joined the Red Sox, and they have been all over this.  Every sports talk show, sports page, and sports website has been covering this since Saturday.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 23, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Because he's a former Giant, the California sports media has followed him closely since he joined the Red Sox, and they have been all over this.  Every sports talk show, sports page, and sports website has been covering this since Saturday.



Only the sports media in Northern California has followed him. I never heard a word about him from the Sports media in Southern California. As you know, the Giants are not too well liked down here. I like the Giants, especially Buster Posey, but I don't get to see a lot of their games since we left the Bay area I am an Angels fan.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2016)

Google "Pablo Sandoval," and you will find national coverage.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 24, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Google "Pablo Sandoval," and you will find national coverage.



I just did and you are right. I don't get too interested in baseball until the hockey season is over.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Google "Pablo Sandoval," and you will find national coverage.



How much is this player paid to play baseball. ? Shame on you Red Soxs.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 24, 2016)

5 year contract, $95 million.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 24, 2016)

$95 million dollar contract

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2016)

I know it's only spring training, but I just watched Sandoval come up against the Twins with the bases loaded... and he grounded into an inning ending double play. And by the way, he's still fat.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 16, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> He could also hire a full time chef, and a full time trainer, to get him into the shape that a professional athlete should be in.
> 
> It's really hard to understand what he is thinking, or what his agent is thinking.



Here's what he's thinking: "How soon can we get this game finished so I can hit the smorgasbord?" 

All of us Giants fans--though we will always have fond memories of Pablo's fantastic contributions in the postseason--are SO glad we lost the bidding war two years ago. The Red Sox management must be freaking out wondering how they can possibly get their money's worth with six more long years on this guy's contract.

Ultimately, Pablo is a very selfish player. His lack of discipline will shorten his career, break down his body, and cause great damage to the Red Sox organization.

In the meantime, GO GIANTS!!! It's an even year, after all


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 16, 2016)

Enjoy The Panda. GO GIANTS!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2016)

The Red Sox have announced that Pablo Sandoval (batting 222) has lost has starting job at 3rd Base - the Red Sox are benching him.  Travis Shaw, who had a good spring, (batting 317) won the job.  Shaw was a rookie last year.

When directly asked how much he weighs, he said he hadn't been weighed since last spring.  Yeah, right…..


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 31, 2016)

$$$ well spent if you need a fat bench-warmer


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2016)

It's been a rough spring training:


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 31, 2016)

RedSox Spring Training has been a circus.  Again.  AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!  They make me crazy.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pablo is wasting his talent by not getting himself in shape. This is a sad story, especially for Red Sox fans. The team spent a lot of money on him without including a clause about his weight. Foolish on their part given his history. 

I shook my head today when I read how he "is happy with the decision to bench him." If he really cared he would not be happy and realize that his lack of discipline led to this situation. It will be interesting to see how things develop this season.

As a Giants fan I am so glad that we didn't try to keep him.

Mike


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2016)

I said from the beginning that he just wants to DH…

However, how ironic is it that he left the Giants because they monitored his weight and fitness, and now he has lost his job, because he can't monitor himself.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 31, 2016)

*Now he has lost his job - because he can't monitor himself*

Same story as Oliver Miller - NBA  in the 90's - he ate his way out of the league .


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2017)

Pablo Sandoval has been DFA'd - designated for assignment, by the Red Sox. This is tantamount to being released by the team. The Red Sox still owe him more than $40 Million. OUCH!


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 14, 2017)

Suckers!


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 14, 2017)

...and the last nail in the coffin (at least in Boston).

As hard as the Giants are to watch this season, at least we don't have this contract burden on our hands...


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 14, 2017)

sjsharkie said:


> ...and the last nail in the coffin (at least in Boston).
> 
> As hard as the Giants are to watch this season, at least we don't have this contract burden on our hands...



I agree. Not signing Pablo was a smart move by the Giants. He had some great moments with us, but there were too many warning signs that warranted us moving on.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 14, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> I agree. Not signing Pablo was a smart move by the Giants. He had some great moments with us, but there were too many warning signs that warranted us moving on.


Well, to be accurate, we actually tried to match the contract offer.  So, it is more like we are lucky he chose them over us.  That being said, maybe things turn out differently if he re-signs with the Giants -- but I doubt it.  You can carry and mask the weight when you are younger, but age catches up with you at some point.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't think so, there were several stories after he signed with the Red Sox that the Giants offered just enough not to be insulting, but not enough to get him.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 14, 2017)

Our 3rd baseman weighs 260 pounds, but he's agile too.

http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/9782246/v1321503783/mintex-sano-lays-out-to-make-spectacular-play

We may have let Ortiz go, but we're keeping Sano until we can't afford him anymore.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 14, 2017)

I can't imagine that the Panda will get signed with anyone, at least for the remainder of this year. Even with the Red Sox picking up his ginormous salary, who wants an overweight, injury-prone, range-limited fat 3rd baseman who can't hit his weight even when he's healthy? What a sad end to what was once such a promising career.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 15, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think so, there were several stories after he signed with the Red Sox that the Giants offered just enough not to be insulting, but not enough to get him.


According to one of the beat writers, they offered a similar deal and were willing to match.  It wasn't about money.
http://www.mercurynews.com/2014/11/23/why-pablo-sandoval-chose-boston-red-sox-over-giants/

We could have very well been stuck with him had he preferred to stay.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2017)

Oh no - Pablo is saying he wants to go back to the Giants!  

Pablo was outspoken after he left the Giants about how unreasonable the Giants were about watching his weight and making him work out.  Boo hoo Pablo...


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 15, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Oh no - Pablo is saying he wants to go back to the Giants! .....



I saw that too. No way would they take him back. We may be at a time to trade off some players and start to rebuild around the nucleus.

Mike


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes, it's time to be sellers. Time to say goodbye to Cueto, Pence, Span if we can move him, maybe even Belt. Time to figure out how to gracefully say goodbye to Matt Cain, even though we'll have to pay him in order to open up a roster spot. Time to re-build the farm system.

The core is Bumgarner, Posey, Crawford, and Panik. That's the core. The rest of the team should be considered marketable or moveable, in one way or another. 

We had a nice run, and those three World Series trophies gleam brightly at AT&T. Now it's time to hunker down and go through a few lean years. For Giants' fans, we understand what this process is and we can be patient.


----------



## Mosca (Jul 17, 2017)

He was one of the quickest, most agile big guys I've ever seen play the game; he had reflexes with the best of them. Sadly, the more excess you carry, the sooner those gifts leave you. Too bad, he was a stone cold blast to watch.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 19, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> I saw that too. No way would they take him back. We may be at a time to trade off some players and start to rebuild around the nucleus.
> 
> Mike



I stand corrected. There are now rumors that the Giants will sign him to a minor league contract. I'm ok with that. If they hold him to strict weight requirements, he may be able to provide some value. Our Minor league system is one of worst in baseball. 

One thought I just had is that he was a fan favorite and we just broke our long streak of sellouts. So, it could be a bit of a PR move.

Mike


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2017)

Where is the "BARF" emoji?


----------



## wilma (Jul 19, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> I stand corrected. There are now rumors that the Giants will sign him to a minor league contract. I'm ok with that. If they hold him to strict weight requirements, he may be able to provide some value. Our Minor league system is one of worst in baseball.
> 
> One thought I just had is that he was a fan favorite and we just broke our long streak of sellouts. So, it could be a bit of a PR move.
> 
> Mike


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 19, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> I stand corrected. There are now rumors that the Giants will sign him to a minor league contract. I'm ok with that. If they hold him to strict weight requirements, he may be able to provide some value. Our Minor league system is one of worst in baseball.
> 
> One thought I just had is that he was a fan favorite and we just broke our long streak of sellouts. So, it could be a bit of a PR move.
> 
> Mike



Yep, confirmed, he's going to play for the Sacramento Rivercats, Giants triple A affiliate.

http://www.sfgate.com/sports/article/Report-Giants-bringing-Pablo-Sandoval-back-11301015.php


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elan (Jul 19, 2017)

Meh, minor league deal.  Not much risk.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 20, 2017)

Agreed.  Likely not much risk with a minor league deal and if he can get the weight down, who knows?

Denise, please change the title of this thread to: 
*Our fat 3rd baseman was your fat 3rd baseman and now is our fat 3rd baseman again (at a huge discount)*

At least we have something to talk about again this season.  He'll probably is better off at 1st given his mobility issues.

-ryan


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 22, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Where is the "BARF" emoji?


They just resigned him.  Starting with 3 days in San Jose..  not sure he is fix we needed.

Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 22, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> They just resigned him.  Starting with 3 days in San Jose..  not sure he is fix we needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk


He isn't. Far from it. And according to press reports, there are still a number of Giants--including Buster Posey--who remember how he left San Francisco three years ago and dusted off his feet, so to speak. Pablo is going to have to do a lot of fence-mending and a lot of hitting to be welcomed back.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 22, 2017)

He said all the right things today when he arrived at AT&T Park today. They also sent the 3rd baseman from Korea back to AAA and there is speculation they may trade Nunez. If Pablo gets himself straightened out he will probably get a chance with the major league team.

I'd rather see them get some youth, but let's see what happens.

Mike


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 5, 2017)

Well that didn't take long, he'll be playing tonight against the DBacks.

http://www.sfgate.com/giants/article/Giants-call-up-Pablo-Sandoval-as-Brandon-Belt-11736493.php

The Panda has played 12 games in the minors to retune his bat since he was signed and has not exactly torn it up. He was hitting .207 with two extra-base hits in 29 at-bats for Sacramento after hitting .222 with two singles in nine at-bats for Class A San Jose.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 1, 2017)

Well, the Giants mercifully finished off their worst season since 1985 and barely managed to avoid the ignominious achievement of losing 100 games. Final season record was 64-98. And they won in a walkoff today, thanks to our fat 3rd baseman (formerly the Red Sox's fat 3rd baseman, and formerly our fat 3rd baseman) Pablo Sandoval launching a long home run to end the game and the season.

The suffering is over, at least for now. Now it's time to root for anybody but the Dodgers in the playoffs


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 2, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Well, the Giants mercifully finished off their worst season since 1985 and barely managed to avoid the ignominious achievement of losing 100 games. Final season record was 64-98. And they won in a walkoff today, thanks to our fat 3rd baseman (formerly the Red Sox's fat 3rd baseman, and formerly our fat 3rd baseman) Pablo Sandoval launching a long home run to end the game and the season.
> 
> The suffering is over, at least for now. Now it's time to root for anybody but the Dodgers in the playoffs



Terrible year for the Giants. Pablo didn't do much, which was expected by most of us. To top off everything else, his walk off home run cost the Giants the #1 pick in the draft. Not sure it makes a big difference having the #2 pick, but hopefully they can package it to get a power hitting outfield. Perhaps Giancarlo Stanton from Miami. I like their nucleus, but their window won't be open much longer.

Mike


----------

